# Her Name is MOW :)



## krystalmow (Apr 27, 2007)

And she's 1 year old so she's full grown! Such a tiny little girl, I love her to death

She's my Mow


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sheesh! Can't someone post a picture of an *ugly* kitty so I can stop falling in love! (I know - no such thing!) :roll: 

She's just precious! Look at those eyes! :luv


----------



## krystalmow (Apr 27, 2007)

She's my little angel, I just home she comes home! She always runs out the door and I'm afraid this time she might now come back it's been 3 hours.. I'v been everywhere, everyone keeps saying she'll be back though like always, I hope so!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The way I got Cinderella back was by running the can opener, but she was close enough to hear it. I'm not sure what kind of neighborhood you live in. I know on another thread you've asked about door dashing and you'll get some good advice. 

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7722

Some of these threads (I've heard) are dead, but some may be helpful.

Good luck and keep us posted, please.

Marie


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

what a beautiful cat, love the eyes


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*Mow*

yes, she's gorgeous-make her into an indoor cat, and she will always be that way(gorgeous). My mom had to have a cat put down last week, after he was attacked by some unknown animal-she is hearbroken, but I culdn't convince her of the value of indoorness-I hope I can convince other cat-lovers-our furbabies stay safe, flea-and-disease free-and you never again have to hope your baby will come home-


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

all of my cats are indoor cats and will always be. I am lucky though, I have a patio and pool area that has a big screened enclosure around it with a cat door that goes into the house, that way they can sort of go outside but do not come into any contact with other animals. They live a lot longer as indoor cats


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She *is *an indoor cat (I believe) - she just gets out by accident.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Mow? Well, I don't think I've ever heard that one before. I suppose that's because that's what she calls herself? :lol: That's cute. :wink: She's an absolutely lovely cat, in any case. Don't let her get out because I want to come and take her away from you.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

petts to the pretty Mow! :love2


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

marie73 said:


> The way I got Cinderella back was by running the can opener, but she was close enough to hear it. I'm not sure what kind of neighborhood you live in. I know on another thread you've asked about door dashing and you'll get some good advice.
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7722
> 
> ...


That sticky is now updated. There are two excellent articles that should help.

I hope your beautiful cat never gets out again! Good luck!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitty


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

what breed of kitty???


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She looks like a flame point Classic Siamese to me.


----------



## krystalmow (Apr 27, 2007)

siamease/orange tabby mix you can see the orange tabby in her tail she is a beautiful cat

She actually came home this morning, we left the garage open for her and she was in tehre when we woke up luckily her white fur is just trashed all black and nasty she needs a bath! ha


----------



## krystalmow (Apr 27, 2007)

soakin up the sun


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

krystalmow said:


> She actually came home this morning...


I'm so happy for you! :jump :yellbounce


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You'll have to sit her down for a good talking to! There's nothing more frightening than a missing pet.


----------

